# trade for stabalizing/casting set up



## APBcustoms (Oct 23, 2014)

I want to get set up for stabalizing and eventually casting. i have a supernova two chuck with some big ol jaws only used once has surface rust but has been oiled pretty good. shellawax un opened a ROS by black and decker may have never been used still in box i dont know. also i have a few ounces of turquoise powder. i dont know what this stuff cost maybe thats alot maybe its not enough let me know what you have and ill post pics if there is any interest.


----------

